# PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

- ABD Cup front bumper
- CORD side skirts
- Bernt wiper cowl
- front and rear clear corner markers
- Alteeza tail lights
- 18" Konig Verdicts
- 2" Neuspeed drop
- DTM style muffler and tips
- 2 12" JL W0s subfloored (all flush)
- Rockford amp
- Lightning audio capacitor 
- Alpine 7863 headunit 
- MA Audio 5" screen w/custom RCA ports
- painted brake calipers (yellow) 
- painted engine cover (silver)
- painted various interious parts (silver)
- blue wire loom in engine
- 2 12" blue neon rods in front bumper grille
- limo tint
- ALL lights are metal white 
- modified stock airbox


























































[Modified by ABDTrix, 8:31 PM 10-11-2001]


----------



## iRiE VeeDuBB (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

nice lookin good


----------



## javablaze (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

hey whats up, do u go to UF? i saw your car in the norman garage...pretty cool


----------



## vdubdoug (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (javablaze)*

Looks good but i am not a an of the tailights.


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (javablaze)*

Yea, I do goto UF! I was parked in Norman on yesterday (wed 10/10). And all the pics above were taken where I live at Campus Lodge.


[Modified by ABDTrix, 8:32 PM 10-11-2001]


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

You're missing the big Beetle Cup rear spoiler!!
It's gotta have the spoiler!!


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (hadagolf)*

yea, i was thinking about that. Do you really think i should get it?


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

If you _really_ want to get it, then sure. It's not a necessity. But its up to you- I think they cost like $500. Not sure anymore.


----------



## Guzz2k (May 25, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

Hey, that's a really nice looking ride! I'm not sure if I'm ready to convert to a happy face on wheels, but that's still a pretty bad azz looking vehicle.
I'd love to see a picture of it with the neon lights on, too.


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (Guzz2k)*

Thanks for the props man, I appreciate it. Theres a lot more to come. Never finish.......


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

Do something to the motor... make that 2.slow faster!!!!!








Nice looking car!


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (vwnb99)*

HA! now I'm not sure thats an intelligent use of money. Make my 2.slow faster? that would require 1)supercharger, 2)turbo, or 3)NOS.....anything else (small stuff) wouldn't do poop for my engine.


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

Neuspeed S/C (Nomalonious has it in his beetle, it rocks), lose the altezza lights, and get a big honkin beetle cup spoiler...


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (schleppy)*

Personally I love my tail lights, but I understand when ppl give me poop about them (really, I do). You guys have definately convinced me, however, to get a huge spoiler...Now should I get the Strictly Foreign one, or the Shine Street one (featured on TVA site). The shine street is 100$ less but I think the SF one looks better. What do you guys think?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (schleppy)*

Car is nice, taillights are rice.


----------



## GreenBeetle (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

Are the neon lights under the front grille illegal.....


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (GreenBeetle)*

i don't know and I don't really care either.


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

lets see the neon lighted up...not my type of thing...but still nice!


----------



## turbo_v_dub (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (Turbobug)*

altezzas + neon = SOUR KRAUT...LOL not Rice The rest...is Top Notch!! Awesome Look man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sOnICtheBeEtLe (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (ABDTrix)*

hay do you still have your spare ...on your trunk or did u have to take it out?


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: PICS: '98 Silver NB Cup (sOnICtheBeEtLe)*

I had to take it out, thus the term wheel-well sub-enclosure is applied.


----------

